# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  Zebra / Wild OTO

## Dscheng

Hi all,

Any LFS in singapore selling reasonable price for wild caught oto? I dont recall seeing much LFS selling wild caught oto.

----------


## aza

Could otocats be bred? Aren't they all caught in the wild? Do correct me if I'm wrong here cos still am learning.

I do have one zebra oto and two normal ones in my 3 feet tank; those are the ones that have survived thus far.

----------


## stormhawk

Some are captive bred, but a large majority are wild-caught.

----------


## Dscheng

Still no luck. GC has no stock on Zebra OTO.

----------


## dhmy2kgto

Have you checked JZX?

----------


## Dscheng

Jzx at AMK central right? I haven't check there yet.

----------


## dhmy2kgto

> Jzx at AMK central right? I haven't check there yet.


Yup, that's right. They are closed on Wednesdays though

----------


## Dscheng

OK thanks. Do you know roughly what is the price range like?

----------


## dhmy2kgto

> OK thanks. Do you know roughly what is the price range like?


More than $10.

----------


## Dscheng

I check with JZX, they mention zebra stock will come around this coming Sunday !

----------


## ZIr

Did you manage to get them bro? I called they said don't have

----------


## johannes

C328 stocks them too when they are in season, which is soon I believe.

----------


## ZIr

Wow, didn't know there's a season for them. Guess I'll have to standby some funds for them once they come in. Thanks Johannes!

----------


## Dscheng

> Did you manage to get them bro? I called they said don't have


Ya.. dont have. JZX mention that their supplier didnt get to ship out zebra OTO. Maybe low stock and seasonal period. I finding it too, no luck.

----------


## Dylan Chin

Guys good news, just went to C328. There were a few zebra otos priced at $14 each

----------


## aza

Auntie said that they arrived one week ago. Wanted to get some but decided to wait one more week. Hopefully there'll be some left haha.

----------


## koky

Always have trouble keeping more than 1 oto in a tank. Every time try to replenish to more than 1 in my 2ft tanks, rest will die leaving one sole survivor. Anyone experienced the same?

----------


## blu3her0

Have kept 2 dozen zebra otos in a 4 footer before selling off. They can and will survive, but must ensure that theres sufficient food for them. I feed sliced boiled zucchini every fortnight. They love it.

----------


## ZIr

As I was already halfway west (Leng kee workshop) this afternoon, decided to make my way there. When I arrived, they were in 2 tanks (CRS and Sulawesi shrimp tank???) Maybe someone spilled them over as one tank was above the other on the rack. Counted 8 in total. Mai tu liao netted 3. When reached home after acclimatisation seems the colour is coming back (they were initially all.. white in packet on the way home... phew)

Here's one of them exploring their new home. Simply gorgeous..  :Jump for joy: 



Off topic a bit; as usual, my customary routine whenever at C328 is to check out the hermit crabs pail(promised daughter if good results for mid year exams), say hello to the Filipino helper (find her most helpful amongst the staff there, auntie usually very busy, hence I usually approach this lady), and check out the new shrimp arrivals. Not much time left, but I did notice an inverted packet hidden at the back. Lo and behold, inside were 6 black/ blue bee shrimps ( I think culled) but all were berried! 



Wasn't intending to get any shrimps but this was too good to let go. Maybe someone (I suspect Wooty) wanted it but decided to check out other items and left it 'marked' that way so he can come back later to grab it. I quickly paid up and exited the shop. :Evil:

----------


## Dscheng

Nice !! C328 so far from me. If u go again help me buy haha, I go pick up from you keke.

----------


## Maru

Damn, just saw this thread. Wonder if i should head over there today after work.....hmmmmmm

----------


## Dylan Chin

> Damn, just saw this thread. Wonder if i should head over there today after work.....hmmmmmm


You could try, or maybe to be safe just call C328 and ask the aunty?

----------


## Maru

Thanks! Will give them a call when i knock off :P

----------


## Dscheng

Hopefully weekend still have leftover for me ahah.

----------


## Dscheng

> As I was already halfway west (Leng kee workshop) this afternoon, decided to make my way there. When I arrived, they were in 2 tanks (CRS and Sulawesi shrimp tank???) Maybe someone spilled them over as one tank was above the other on the rack. Counted 8 in total. Mai tu liao netted 3. When reached home after acclimatisation seems the colour is coming back (they were initially all.. white in packet on the way home... phew)
> 
> Here's one of them exploring their new home. Simply gorgeous.. 
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic a bit; as usual, my customary routine whenever at C328 is to check out the hermit crabs pail(promised daughter if good results for mid year exams), say hello to the Filipino helper (find her most helpful amongst the staff there, auntie usually very busy, hence I usually approach this lady), and check out the new shrimp arrivals. Not much time left, but I did notice an inverted packet hidden at the back. Lo and behold, inside were 6 black/ blue bee shrimps ( I think culled) but all were berried! 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bro, how your zebra doing? By the way, what is this shrimp? Blue and white? Seem like CBS to me?

----------


## seudzar

Vietnam bee, 4 black bands

----------


## ZIr

<insert expletive>  :Evil:  cheapo china TEM chiller started giving me problems since Monday morning. Had been fine for over a month until it chose to kick in at way higher temperatures by itself sometimes 29c !! <insert expletive again> :Exasperated: !!! 

Current casualties:

- 1 Zebra Oto
- 1 yamato (or was it a red nose I can't confirm as the blue CPO cum suspected crayfish was chomping on it) 
- 3 CRS. 

Thankfully the wet weather past few days helped a bit and I also managed to stabilize the temp to around 27c by supplementing with my Ista crossflow fan which I didn't manage to sell in AQ marketplace(maybe a blessing in disguise). I have decided to search for a real chiller now with all these expensive livestock and plants sitting in my tank.

So in answer to your question Bro Dscheng. Left 2 Zebras Otos now. 

Off-topic : Bro, if you haven't been to C328, you just have to set aside sometime for a trip there man! It's like one of those shops in Diagon Alley in the Harry Potter movies. Stock from top of ceiling to bottom with narrow lanes full of curiosities!

----------


## ZIr

> Vietnam bee, 4 black bands


Thanks Bro. I didn't even know it myself. All I know was it looks like a zebra shrimp to complement my zebra oto  :Razz:

----------


## Maru

> <insert expletive>  cheapo china TEM chiller started giving me problems since Monday morning. Had been fine for over a month until it chose to kick in at way higher temperatures by itself sometimes 29c !! <insert expletive again>!!! 
> 
> Current casualties:
> - 1 Zebra Oto
> - 1 yamato (or was it a red nose I can't confirm as the blue CPO cum suspected crayfish was chomping on it) 
> - 3 CRS. 
> 
> Thankfully the wet weather past few days helped a bit and I also managed to stabilize the temp to around 27c by supplementing with my Ista crossflow fan which I didn't manage to sell in AQ marketplace(maybe a blessing in disguise). I have decided to search for a real chiller now with all these expensive livestock and plants sitting in my tank.
> 
> ...


Oh dear, my tank is always 29-30deg, does that mean i shouldnt get an oto???  :Sad:

----------


## Dylan Chin

I think oto can survive at that temp, shud be no prob

----------


## ZIr

> Oh dear, my tank is always 29-30deg, does that mean i shouldnt get an oto???


Don't worry, I believe my zebra Oto most probably died due to fluctuating parameters. 1st the temp swing up and down due to <insert expletive> cheapo TEM chiller. Then when I used fan to supplement, evaporation was like 2L+. God knows how the inhabitants felt.

I'm keeping another 2 normal Otos in my balcony (transferred out from main tank when the Zebra Otos arrived) in a shallow bare 2L tank with (no chiller/ fan/ filter.. nothing) which I'm using to grow fissidens on rocks. Temperature there can exceed 30c when full sunlight. They are doing ok so far last I checked this morning.

----------


## Dscheng

HBK, i been to C328 many time. Really super messy, basically thing anyhow throw here and that and not to mention the crowd. Especially weekend. Time to invest into compressor chiller ! No regret, i on like 12 hour daily, electricity bill like less than 10 bucks?

----------


## Dscheng

> Oh dear, my tank is always 29-30deg, does that mean i shouldnt get an oto???


No issue on OTO. In fact, my OTO can't survive in my office tank like 18~20 deg.

----------


## Dylan Chin

Chiller not meant to on for the whole day?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Oh dear, my tank is always 29-30deg, does that mean i shouldnt get an oto???


Otos can tolerate 29-30°C temperatures, some of my planted tanks with otos regularly peak at those higher temperatures during hot afternoons, and the fishes are still okay.

The main thing is to ensure that they are already healthy when first bought from the LFS (ie. active with rounded tummies, no injuries), they must be properly and slowly acclimated to your tank conditions (ie. extended drip acclimation), the tank must be a mature setup with stable parameters, and there must be sufficient natural algae and bio-film for them to graze on (otherwise you need to constantly supplement their diet with algae wafers and blanched vegetable slices).

Note that zebra otos are generally much larger in size than normal otos, so they need much more food supply to sustain them over the long term.

----------


## Maru

> Otos can tolerate 29-30°C temperatures, some of my planted tanks with otos regularly peak at those higher temperatures during hot afternoons, and the fishes are still okay.
> 
> The main thing is to ensure that they are already healthy when first bought from the LFS (ie. active with rounded tummies, no injuries), they must be properly and slowly acclimated to your tank conditions (ie. extended drip acclimation), the tank must be a mature setup with stable parameters, and there must be sufficient natural algae and bio-film for them to graze on (otherwise you need to constantly supplement their diet with algae wafers and blanched vegetable slices).
> 
> Note that zebra otos are generally much larger in size than normal otos, so they need much more food supply to sustain them over the long term.


Thanks UA. 

At first when i saw you replied to this thread, i thought you will post that you had gone down to C328 and wipe out their zebra otos since u like them so much hahahahahahhahahaha

----------


## Maru

Got two from there. Was circling polyart thinking its c328 lol.Got the boss to help me fish two. Look very diff frm pictures on the internet...

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Thanks UA. 
> 
> At first when i saw you replied to this thread, i thought you will post that you had gone down to C328 and wipe out their zebra otos since u like them so much hahahahahahhahahaha


I currently have just the right number of zebra otos in my existing tanks, can't overload too many or else not enough algae and food to sustain them properly.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Got two from there. Was circling polyart thinking its c328 lol.Got the boss to help me fish two. Look very diff frm pictures on the internet...


They will usually look pale and washed out in LFS tanks and during initial introduction into a new tank... but once they acclimate and settle in with good water conditions, combined with an ample diet of algae, their bold black and white striped patterns will become alot more distinct.  :Smile:

----------


## Maru

Mine look fatter at the head than your pictures LOL

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Mine look fatter at the head than your pictures LOL


They could be female otos... the females are usually wider at their head and body sections.

Just in case, maybe post a photo of the otos you bought? So that at least can confirm they are actually zebra otos, not striped plecos.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Maru

DSC_0167.jpgDSC_0170.jpg

The one on the right have not really moved at all while the other is now on the back of the aquarium :S

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> DSC_0167.jpgDSC_0170.jpg
> 
> The one on the right have not really moved at all while the other is now on the back of the aquarium :S


Those otos look okay... it's normal for them to stay still when newly introduced into an aquarium, once they get used to the water parameters and are comfortable in the new environment, they will start to graze actively.

If you are using Co2 injection, it'll be a good idea to skip injecting Co2 for one day, give the otos more time to acclimate. Subsequent days you could also go for progressive increases, ie quarter, half and then eventually full injection rate. That will greatly improve their chances of successful transition.

----------


## Maru

One of them is doing well, grazing over my tank walls at the back. 

Nope, no CO2, i stopped using that Neo CO2 thingy. Didnt see any improve in my plants (especially my mc), so wont be refilling it. :P

Now potential issue is that i dun have big leaf-ed plants, thus might not have enough algae for it, unless it like GDA hmm

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> One of them is doing well, grazing over my tank walls at the back. 
> 
> Nope, no CO2, i stopped using that Neo CO2 thingy. Didnt see any improve in my plants (especially my mc), so wont be refilling it. :P
> 
> Now potential issue is that i dun have big leaf-ed plants, thus might not have enough algae for it, unless it like GDA hmm


I guess eventually the other one will join in the grazing too.

You can put an algae wafer into a feeding dish and let them learn to graze on it. It may take the otos a while to discover its location and that it's actually food, but once they can take prepared food readily, you'll have no problem keeping them well fed. 

Blanched sliced cucumber or zucchini is good too, those can be left in the tank for up to 48 hours which allows the otos lots of time to graze on it.

----------


## Maru

Thanks UA. Anyway, got a casualty this morning T_T. It was lying sideway on the substrate, touched it and it doesnt move.... haiz.... (the one that didnt move much last night)

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Thanks UA. Anyway, got a casualty this morning T_T. It was lying sideway on the substrate, touched it and it doesnt move.... haiz.... (the one that didnt move much last night)


I guess it couldn't adapt as well as the other oto... sometimes they may be weak already so its a matter of luck i guess.

----------


## Maru

Ya, the other happy sucking on my tank walls LOL. Even the part near the substrate as it zigzag-ed around (as if hit by electric shock) hahahaha. Finger crossed on it  :Smile:

----------


## Dscheng

Wondering today got stock?

----------


## skytan

> Wondering today got stock?


 AA says they arriving later in the afternoon yesterday.
Wasn't around log enough to see the delivery come thou.

----------


## Dscheng

Hmm.. GC has couple of it. Seem like their is quite big and healthy. But come with a steep price.

----------


## ZIr

How much GC sell bro? Did you buy?

----------


## Dscheng

$18.00 quite steep price. But their OTO really look happy and healthy. I never get it, end up i get chocolate gourami instead.
Btw, i saw they feed them with tubflex worm, hmm..

----------


## ahkiatz

GC macpherson?

----------


## ZIr

From the pics, looks like GC Machperson, backroom tank. Anyway, just for sharing, it's been close to 2 weeks and my surviving 2 Zebra Otos from C328 so far so good  :Smile: . And yes, I got a proper chiller just this Wed  :Very Happy: 



Sorry bout the GSA on the glass. Outbreak occurred after I pulled out a section of my MC carpet to replace with dwarf hairgrass. My tank looks like crap right now, but at least there's enough algae to go around to keep them plus the shrimps happy  :Razz: 

Closeup of the smaller one feeding on algae on DW

----------


## Dscheng

Bro how big is your tank. Wow which type of chiller u getting? Good amount of algae for your OTO. Actually my OTO love hikari mini algae wafer. You can try that ! By the way your Zebra oto really look good ! Oh yes, it is at machperson.

----------


## tetrakid

> $18.00 quite steep price. But their OTO really look happy and healthy. I never get it, end up i get chocolate gourami instead.
> Btw, i saw they feed them with tubflex worm, hmm..


How many Chocolate gouramis you bought. How much? I am also looking for them to buy.
I have 10 male orange/blue striped guoramis in my main tank bought for $1 each. I like guoramis because they are very easy to feed. The male guoramis are hostile to one another but they are not serious about fighting like Bettas. But if they end up damaging more fins, I will have to stop keeping guoramis as I like peaceful fish.

----------


## Dscheng

> How many Chocolate gouramis you bought. How much? I am also looking for them to buy.
> I have 10 male orange/blue striped guoramis in my main tank bought for $1 each. I like guoramis because they are very easy to feed. The male guoramis are hostile to one another but they are not serious about fighting like Bettas. But if they end up damaging more fins, I will have to stop keeping guoramis as I like peaceful fish.


Sorry a bit off topic, i got my chocolate gourami at GC $10 for 2 !! Yesterday i at qian hu saw chocolate too.. only $2 per pc !! See how GC mark up so high !!

----------


## tetrakid

> Sorry a bit off topic, i got my chocolate gourami at GC $10 for 2 !! Yesterday i at qian hu saw chocolate too.. only $2 per pc !! See how GC mark up so high !!


I try to get them at neighborhood stores. My puffers and guoramis are only $1 each. But high quality specimens should cost more.
I will be happy if I can get Chocolate Guoramis at the neighborhood stores. Yummy...  :Smile:

----------


## ZIr

> Bro how big is your tank. Wow which type of chiller u getting? Good amount of algae for your OTO. Actually my OTO love hikari mini algae wafer. You can try that ! By the way your Zebra oto really look good ! Oh yes, it is at machperson.


Standard 2ft tank. Got a Teco mini chiller. Tried to feed them cucumber and algae wafer but they ignored. End up the shrimps ate them.

----------


## Dscheng

> Standard 2ft tank. Got a Teco mini chiller. Tried to feed them cucumber and algae wafer but they ignored. End up the shrimps ate them.


Wa Teco chiller like very expensive! BTW, i was C328, zebra oto totally sold out.. So sad, have to wait for the next batch  :Sad:

----------


## Maru

> Standard 2ft tank. Got a Teco mini chiller. Tried to feed them cucumber and algae wafer but they ignored. End up the shrimps ate them.


Mine was feeding on it til it sweeps its tail and all the shrimplets away :P

----------


## Dscheng

My normal OTO do the same thing too. Sometime i am worried it will accidental kill my shrimplet !

----------


## ZIr

GC still have when I dropped by last Sat. So does the OTO prefer cucumber or zucchini? How do you guys keep the darn thing down? I poke a stainless steel wire into substrate

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Otos go for both cucumber or zucchini slices, though zucchini has higher nutrient and vitamin content. 

The rate at which individual otos go for vegetable slices do differ though, some take to it instantly, some need more time to learn its edible or are not as keen on them.

You can use a small rock to keep the slices submerged, or just poke them into a wood branch. Usually after the slices are blanched (ie. boiled briefly for 1-2 minutes) beforehand, they will naturally sink. Also if they are then kept in the freezer for a while, the slices will usually sink easily too.

----------


## Dscheng

> GC still have when I dropped by last Sat. So does the OTO prefer cucumber or zucchini? How do you guys keep the darn thing down? I poke a stainless steel wire into substrate


GC overpriced! I rather wait !

----------


## Maru

> Otos go for both cucumber or zucchini slices, though zucchini has higher nutrient and vitamin content. 
> 
> The rate at which individual otos go for vegetable slices do differ though, some take to it instantly, some need more time to learn its edible or are not as keen on them.
> 
> You can use a small rock to keep the slices submerged, or just poke them into a wood branch. Usually after the slices are blanched (ie. boiled briefly for 1-2 minutes) beforehand, they will naturally sink. Also if they are then kept in the freezer for a while, the slices will usually sink easily too.


I gave it japanese cucumber :P. It does sink but not like a rock and tends to drift for me. And sometimes it even float back up the next morning. Next i want to try soaking my cucumber in fresh garlic juice before feeding them - read that its good for the fishes/shrimps.

But i wonder that had anyone tried feeding fruits instead? Apple slices/etc. Altho i suspect these sweet stuffs might pollute the water or something.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> I gave it japanese cucumber :P. It does sink but not like a rock and tends to drift for me. And sometimes it even float back up the next morning. Next i want to try soaking my cucumber in fresh garlic juice before feeding them - read that its good for the fishes/shrimps.
> 
> But i wonder that had anyone tried feeding fruits instead? Apple slices/etc. Altho i suspect these sweet stuffs might pollute the water or something.


I guess you could try... though the high sugar content in fruits may encourage fungus growth, so probably have to remove them earlier before they start rotting and getting moldy.

----------


## Maru

My oto was found dead this morning, just 5days short of a month. ($26 down the drain - 2 oto, one dead the next day) 

It was still swimming around the past few days athough it no longer stuck on the glass like initially (now usually found on substrate or on my driftwood). 


Maybe i should just get a normal oto although i quite liked the zebra's colour.  :Sad:

----------


## Dscheng

Sad to hear that. During this period, do you see your zebra eating? What do you feed them? I notice if oto very picky over food, most probably can't survive..
You can start with normal oto.. it still do it job for algae eater but not as nice as zebra.

----------


## Maru

> Sad to hear that. During this period, do you see your zebra eating? What do you feed them? I notice if oto very picky over food, most probably can't survive..
> You can start with normal oto.. it still do it job for algae eater but not as nice as zebra.


it does when i put cucumber/algae wafers. It was inside my feeding dish (with algae wafer) last nite before i head for the bed  :Sad: 

I wonder if its my shrimplets that stressed it LOL. Got tons of them around (substrate/driftwood if i look closely) or on the tank walls .....

----------


## ZIr

Sorry to hear your predicament Maru. My shrimplets doesn't seem to bother my 2 zebra otos. but I'm not sure what you meant by 'tons'. Maybe a pic would be helpful. 

However, my zebra otos sometimes does give me a panic attack when they just 'rest' motionless a piece of hardscape. I found out if left alone, a few minutes later, they usually get back up again swimming all over the place in a frenzy sucking at random surfaces. :Confused:  Not sure if this behaviour is good or bad. Never see in normal Otos

----------


## Dscheng

My normal otos does that too. Just rest and not moving at all, i still use the pincer to poke it then it swim away very fast.

----------


## Maru

> Sorry to hear your predicament Maru. My shrimplets doesn't seem to bother my 2 zebra otos. but I'm not sure what you meant by 'tons'. Maybe a pic would be helpful. 
> 
> However, my zebra otos sometimes does give me a panic attack when they just 'rest' motionless a piece of hardscape. I found out if left alone, a few minutes later, they usually get back up again swimming all over the place in a frenzy sucking at random surfaces. Not sure if this behaviour is good or bad. Never see in normal Otos


I rarely see it swimming much though. Although previously, it can be at one wall of the tank, the next moment i found it on the substrate or elsewhere. But past few days before its death, it was never on the tank walls, usually stationary at one point for hours.  :Sad:

----------


## Bundaberg

Aquatic Avenue At Redhill sells them. Check it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dscheng

How much is it? Redhill le.. quite far.

----------


## ZIr

Not as far as Clementi bro. If I recall, someone senior here said it's a seasonal fish. If you still want it, you better get it while season still open. C328 already didn't restock for quite some time. GC also finish. I find that it's a real beauty of an Oto once stable.

----------


## Dscheng

Haha, too many exotic fish la bro. My pocket is limited haha. I heard a lot of ppl can't really get the wild caught oto to survive.
By the way, how your hunt on blue CPO?

----------


## ZIr

Given away the 2 blue crayfish already (they grew too big too fast). Got 2 blue CPOS from GC Clementi 3 weeks back, but they are super shy. Only come out at night, so hard to take photos. If I manage to snap, I'll post in the other thread.

Anyway update on my 2 surviving 'wild' Z. Otos, here they are zumbaing on the rear glass panel against the current



Very helpful cleaning my buceps  :Well done:

----------


## Dscheng

Chey I thought u want to give away zebra oto lol. Nice!

----------


## ZIr

> I rarely see it swimming much though. Although previously, it can be at one wall of the tank, the next moment i found it on the substrate or elsewhere. But past few days before its death, it was never on the tank walls, usually stationary at one point for hours.


Bro Maru, Orange Otos now in C328 and some said AA. Time to get poisoned hehe :P

----------


## seudzar

Saw some at y618 yesterday

----------


## blu3her0

Bought 2 from AA. Healthy and fat, though I'd only kept it for a week thus far.

I think the biggest issue is to keep it long enough, I wonder if anyone in Singapore had seen success in breeding them?

----------


## Dscheng

Yes ! Finally I brought although it is not zebra. Y618 confirm has around 10 left.
Any special tips to keep them survive? Idea Ph?

----------


## Dscheng

I feel they are super shy. Hopefully can survive long ! So far, i have not see them chewing the hikari algae pellet le. But saw them sucking on my fish tank wall.

----------


## Jimmy

actually i prefer normal otto look, haha

----------


## Dscheng

Haha, especially the head shape really look a bit weird. You should see how they swim, keep swaying its body.
Personally i prefer zebra otos.

----------


## Dscheng

Sigh, i lost my two orange otos. I dont see them eating at all. Probably die of starving.

----------


## ZIr

Sorry to hear about your loss bro.

----------


## Dscheng

Ya.. Finally got Zebra OTOS! From JZX, good price too. Let see how it can survive a not. HBK, how is your zebra?

----------


## ZIr

Thanks for asking, they're in excellent form and still a joy to watch. I found out that they just love Papaya leaves when I dropped a piece meant for my shrimps. They literally camped the crumpled leaf for days until left the skeleton which they left for the shrimps as leftovers  :Grin:

----------


## Dscheng

Nice nice ! Where you get the papaya leaves?

----------


## ZIr

From my neighbour downstairs hahaha

----------


## Dscheng

Oh i see. I brought 3 zebra yesterday! So far so good, this morning i see like quite active. Bring one to office tank. Hopefully can survive well !

----------


## Dscheng

Great to see my 3 zebra otos is doing well ~! When i throw the blanched zucchini into my tank, my zebra otos is the first one who suck it.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Thats good! Once your otos are accustomed to eating vegetable slices, it'll be very easy to maintain them long-term in a tank.  :Well done:

----------


## ZacNg

I have also just bought 2 zebra oto from FB, looks really great in my shrimp tank...but it does not seem to be eating the blanched cucumber that I put into the tank. The shrimps and other otos seems to be loving it though. Does zebra oto not eat cucumber???

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> I have also just bought 2 zebra oto from FB, looks really great in my shrimp tank...but it does not seem to be eating the blanched cucumber that I put into the tank. The shrimps and other otos seems to be loving it though. Does zebra oto not eat cucumber???


Newly added otos usually need some time to get accustomed to the tank environment and learn that the vegetable slices can be eaten (especially if they were never fed vegetables before). Once they settle in, eventually they will discover the vegetables and start eating them too.

----------


## Maru

Ya my prev otos eat cucumber (cos i cant find shop selling 1 pc of zucchini) LOL. But they are usually slow to find it. Anyway doubt i will buy them soon (too expensive) after my 2 died  :Sad:

----------


## Dscheng

> Ya my prev otos eat cucumber (cos i cant find shop selling 1 pc of zucchini) LOL. But they are usually slow to find it. Anyway doubt i will buy them soon (too expensive) after my 2 died


 Maybe you can try JZX @ Amk,their zebra seem like fat and healthy. I brought zuuchini from ntuc finest.

----------


## Maru

Yishun no finest leh. Hahaha. Pretty scared after my $26 goes down the drain  :Sad:

----------


## Dscheng

Haha, provide your water must be stable. I mean in term of water parameters, for my experience zebra otos is definitely more hardy than Orange otos.

----------


## Dscheng

My zebra is doing well now. Very active, eat frozen bloodworm too. Just snap a picture of L183 and zebra busying eating zucchini.

----------


## hann

Any more sighting of zebra oto? Thinking of getting one.

----------


## Dylan Chin

How did you prepare the papaya leaves?

----------


## ZIr

I wash them thoroughly first as I don't know what's on those leaves, rinse clear. Boil water, soak them in a few mins, take out cool and dry then put in.

----------


## Dylan Chin

> I wash them thoroughly first as I don't know what's on those leaves, rinse clear. Boil water, soak them in a few mins, take out cool and dry then put in.


Wow, how long does the whole process take? And the leaves super dried out like sour plum ah?

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk

----------


## Dscheng

Bro, why u decom your tank? You also selling away your zebras right?

----------


## ZIr

> Wow, how long does the whole process take? And the leaves super dried out like sour plum ah?


Until till next day. Don't have to dry out until like sour plum haha, just when the leaf started to feels coarse and wrinkly.




> Bro, why u decom your tank? You also selling away your zebras right?


Getting tired of planted bro.. Got poisoned badly by a certain species of invertebrates that are banned for sale here hehehe.

Yep left 1 Zebra for sale. The first one already sold via private PM by someone who took notice of my zebras in this particular thread surprisingly hahaha.

----------


## Dscheng

JZX AMK stock up their zebra otos. Ytd just hoot 5 and they give me a very good pricing ! Strongly recommended! The zebra there look fat and healthy!

----------


## Dscheng

My zebra otos kinda of strange, i have 5-6 zebra ots. 4 otos purely eat zuuichi or even ketapang leaves. Only 1 eat the algae pellets and eat frozen blood worms too. How to train them to eat pellets??

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> My zebra otos kinda of strange, i have 5-6 zebra ots. 4 otos purely eat zuuichi or even ketapang leaves. Only 1 eat the algae pellets and eat frozen blood worms too. How to train them to eat pellets??


To train them, don't feed any other food except algae pellets... eventually they will be hungry enough to go for the pellets. But there is a chance the stubborn ones may refuse and starve, then become weak or die before switching to pellet food, so i guess it's a risk you have to take if you want to train them.

----------


## Dscheng

> To train them, don't feed any other food except algae pellets... eventually they will be hungry enough to go for the pellets. But there is a chance the stubborn ones may refuse and starve, then become weak or die before switching to pellet food, so i guess it's a risk you have to take if you want to train them.


UA, thanks for the advice. Wa, very risky, can't afford to lose one zebra otos ! As they are quite expensive lolz. Hmm..

----------


## Dscheng

Anyway, i saw Zebra & Orange Otos at Y618 yesterday. Initially want to get orange otos, but scare they are very very fragile. Give up the idea of it. Who has successfully keep orange otos for long?

----------


## Dscheng

You see, only 1 zebra willing to eat the pellet !

----------


## hemo35

Anyone spotted Zebra Otto selling in which LFS, please post here. I have checked a several LFS, no stock.

----------


## dualie

> Anyone spotted Zebra Otto selling in which LFS, please post here. I have checked a several LFS, no stock.


Y618 is selling them. 
Saw them for the past few weeks.

----------


## hemo35

Thanks. Just rang them. They said no more stock  :Sad:

----------


## Dscheng

Try JZX? They shift to new location, but still in AMK.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Over the past 2 weeks, i've seen zebra otos available at places like Aquatic Ave, Arowana Ave, LFS Aquarium (aka C325), KS Aquarium too. Maybe you can also give those places a call or visit them to check if they still have stock.

----------


## vannel

Just saw a school of them at Y618..

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Realcaster

May I ask are those Zebra OTO acclamatise to our water condition yet? As in are they in kepantang leaves brownish water or in clear water. I have seen the last batch of Y618 and C328 zebra, most are skinny and not active.

special caution, wild caught zebra OTO that are not properly acclamatise will be easily hit by tank PH swing which could result in quick death.

i was hit once,  :Crying:  no amount of standard fish release practice like dripping method, float plastic bag in the tank for one hour.... Etc is going to help. My 1ct worth.

----------


## dualie

> Thanks. Just rang them. They said no more stock


Image1460548795.081954.jpg

Y618 current stock.

----------


## Realcaster

The one on the right looks nice  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## hemo35

> Image1460548795.081954.jpg
> 
> Y618 current stock.


Thanks for the update. Only 2 left?

----------


## dualie

> Thanks for the update. Only 2 left?


More than that. 
I just took those closest to me.

----------

